# Toro 1232 auger gearbox: what to use for gasket



## Seeb02 (Jan 4, 2020)

The Toro 1232 restoration continues. I disassembled the auger gearbox and replaced the seals. There is no gasket and just the faintest trace of green. The halves are in good shape and ready to go back together. Permatex black? Other? Thanks!


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

* TORO Specs Hylomar Sealant. Or this stuff which is almost the same stuff. k:k:k:k:k:k: https://www.autozone.com/sealants-g...tex-permashield-gasket-sealant-2oz/166684_0_0 *


----------



## gibbs296 (Jun 22, 2014)

Thanks Todd, I have to look at the gearbox on one of my parts machines and couldn't remember what to use!


----------



## BlowerMods1 (Jan 11, 2020)

Saw a video on that not long ago. They suggested a sealer called Right Stuff by Permatex. Haven't had to do any auger work yet but I fabbed a couple of auger support bars as mods. Painted and installed them on both machines. (probably should have powder coated them but I wanted to see how they looked) Used an existing bolt on the auger housing to attach the bottom and drilled holes in the top of the bucket for the top. No sign of leaking lube but I'm keeping an eye on it. Right Stuff is what I will be using. P.S. I noticed that the bolts holding the housing together were siliconed as well. Guess I'll pick up some 00 lube for general maintenance to keep them topped off.


----------



## Seeb02 (Jan 4, 2020)

Repair project update and more questions: I got the Permatex brand of Hylomar substitute as suggested by Powershift93. Thank you for that recommendation. Parts are cleaned up and everything looks good. New seals pressed into the gear case halves. In the past I have cleaned the aluminum mating surfaces with 400 grit sandpaper laid flat. Just wondering how you guys do it and if there is a better way. Also, I've read up on proper use of RTV but could use some guidance. Best I can tell, you put on a small continuous bead, reassemble finger tight, wait an hour and then torque. Just curious if this is correct? Thank you!!


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

Seeb02 said:


> Repair project update and more questions: I got the Permatex brand of Hylomar substitute as suggested by Powershift93. Thank you for that recommendation. Parts are cleaned up and everything looks good. New seals pressed into the gear case halves. In the past I have cleaned the aluminum mating surfaces with 400 grit sandpaper laid flat. Just wondering how you guys do it and if there is a better way. Also, I've read up on proper use of RTV but could use some guidance. Best I can tell, you put on a small continuous bead, reassemble finger tight, wait an hour and then torque. Just curious if this is correct? Thank you!!


* Funny you should ask that. I just rebuilt the gear case on "JR". Did you put in a new real seal????????????? Take the Gorilla blue snot coat both sides of the case and tighten them down to spec. which off the top of my head I do not remember what that is. and it is all right if some of that Gorilla snot comes out of the seams. k:k:k:k:k:k:k:k:k:k:k:*


----------



## Seeb02 (Jan 4, 2020)

I did not know there was a real seal? A gasket?


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

Seeb02 said:


> I did not know there was a real seal? A gasket?


* Yes there is a rear seal. If there is not 1 in there the gear oil will run out the back.*


----------



## Seeb02 (Jan 4, 2020)

The service manual covers only a previous model auger gear box with 4 screws and an interlocking channel all around the perimeter. Mine is the newer style with 10 bolts and no channel. Mating surfaces are flat. The service manual mentions an upcoming service bulletin regarding a different sealant for newer models. I double checked and don't see a gasket on the parts diagrams I have.


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

Seeb02 said:


> The service manual covers only a previous model auger gear box with 4 screws and an interlocking channel all around the perimeter. Mine is the newer style with 10 bolts and no channel. Mating surfaces are flat. The service manual mentions an upcoming service bulletin regarding a different sealant for newer models. I double checked and don't see a gasket on the parts diagrams I have.


 *There is no gasket between the halfs. you have the 2 side seals and a rear seal. k:k:k:k:k: *


----------



## Seeb02 (Jan 4, 2020)

Yes, sorry, I misunderstood. Yes, I did put in all three new oil seals. Can't imagine going to all that work and not using new seals. One was blown anyway so it was a given. Thank you.


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

Seeb02 said:


> Yes, sorry, I misunderstood. Yes, I did put in all three new oil seals. Can't imagine going to all that work and not using new seals. One was blown anyway so it was a given. Thank you.


* Then put it back together the way I told you in That other Post. k:k:k:k:k:k:*


----------



## Seeb02 (Jan 4, 2020)

I wish that diagram, or the service manual, would show the auger gear direction. I assume the right side is the one with the fill hole, 13 in the diagram.


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

* Gear teeth go down.*


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

*Have you put it together yet?????????????? if not shoot me a pic.k:k:k:k:k:k:k:k:*


----------



## Seeb02 (Jan 4, 2020)

Strike that. I found this link, http://shryp.ashendust.com/Snowblowers/2stagdrv.pdf, where the halves are labeled left and right. Assuming Toro followed their convention right is number 5. The half with the fill hole is the LEFT!


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

* The fill port is the left case.*


----------

